# KUV owners! What do you like what do you dislike?



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Good evening,
I'm currently testing the waters on building a brand new plumbing truck. My 2011 Chevy Extended van just rolled 200,000 mi and needs about $5000.00 in repairs. 

I'm looking to mount a KUV on a 4x4 F-450 chassis. I do everything from new construction residential to service and drain cleaning.

I have done some pretty extensive research on truck bodies and I'm down to a KUVCC box or there is a similar one made by Unicell. I'm just wondering what everyone likes and dislikes about the KUV. I'm meeting with the Ford dealer this week to talk numbers.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

There are KUV owners who have posted on this site before, but evidently none want to comment.


I don't have one, never worked out of one. An although they look pretty cool, with all their doors and compartments, I don't really care for them. I prefer a box where I can walk in the back and have all my shelves and toolboxes there in one place.


----------



## Tomplumb (Oct 2, 2013)

I’ve been working out of mine for about 4 years. It works perfectly for what I need. I have shelves inside for materials. Outside I keep tools. Currently looking for a newer luv.


----------

